# Minnesota Vikings Offseason Thread



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Zimmer: Cordarrelle Patterson running better routes*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000493909/article/zimmer-cordarrelle-patterson-running-better-routes

If he can take a step forward this year, it would be huge for the Vikings.


----------

